# Has anyone hunted Conasauga River WMA?



## TheSquirrelSlayer (Jan 5, 2016)

I got selected for a quota hunt there this Saturday, but just trying to figure out what to expect.


----------



## tkyklr1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Got a friend that's a game warden that told me it's a jam up place for duck hunting. Pm me later on in the week and I'll call him and try to get a little info for you.


----------



## Noodle7 (Jan 19, 2016)

Im hunting it this weekend. Me and 2 other coworkers got drawed to hunt it


----------



## Noodle7 (Jan 21, 2016)

scouted it out today and good luck. about 5 ft from the bank it gets deep


----------

